# Pre amplificador + control de tonos + balance + Loudness??



## josehf34 (Dic 11, 2010)

Hola, he estado buscando en el foro un preamplificador con control de tono y loudness pero solo he logrado encontrar este tema: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/preamplificador-control-tonos-4429/ 

En el que el usuario busca un preamplificador con control de tono.

Pues yo busco un preamplificador con control de tono y balance pero me gustaria encontrar uno que tambien tuviese loudness asi que me gustaria que me ayudaran con esto y con lo siguiente que voy a plantear.

Mirando algunos de los links que puso Fogonazo en ese tema veo algo que me despierta una duda, por ejemplo en este diseño :

http://sound.whsites.net/project02.htm 

Está todo lo necesario para habilitar las entradas y salidas TAPE pero no veo por ningun lado (disculpen si esta pero no lo veo) en el diagrama el switch para habilitar la entrada TAPE 

Tambien tengo otra duda, estuve viendo varios diseños y la gran mayoria integran el control de volumen en el Preamplificador pero por ejemplo en el link que puse anteriormente en el tercer diagrama indica tambien el control de volumen pero sinceramente no logro ver por ningun lado el potenciometro de este

Disculpen estas dudas tan bobas pero a fin y a cabo son dudas.

Personalmente me gusto mucho este pre con los tonos: 

http://sound.whsites.net/project97.htm 

Pero basicamente tengo las mismas dudas que puse mas arriba

P.D.: ¿A un pre de estos seria posible agregarle el control loudness o este va en una etapa diferente?


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Dic 11, 2010)

Yo tengo un control de loudness deja y en un momento lo pongo

Lo prometido aqui esta el diseño es de Saber Electronica espero que te sirva saludos


----------



## josehf34 (Dic 11, 2010)

Somacruz dijo:


> Yo tengo un control de loudness deja y en un momento lo pongo
> 
> Lo prometido aqui esta el diseño es de Saber Electronica espero que te sirva saludos



amigo no entiendo algunas cosas de tu control loudness

Se supone que este control donde iria ubicado? despues del pre? 
Por lo que veo es un control mono de loudness asi que se necesitarian dos circuitos de estos para lograr el estereo ¿verdad? ¿ o hay algo que no estoy viendo ?


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Dic 12, 2010)

Efectivamente es mono tendrias que duplicar la placa, el circuito en si tiene ganancia por lo que en su salida tienes lo  suficiente para colocarlo a la entrada de un ampli yo no he probado el circuito pero no le veo ningun inconveniente en no funcionar saludos


----------



## josehf34 (Dic 12, 2010)

Somacruz dijo:


> Efectivamente es mono tendrias que duplicar la placa, el circuito en si tiene ganancia por lo que en su salida tienes lo  suficiente para colocarlo a la entrada de un ampli yo no he probado el circuito pero no le veo ningun inconveniente en no funcionar saludos



pero si vamos a ponerlo despues de un pre la señal no se distorcionaria o modificaria mucho al entrar al amplificador?

y disculpa la babosada que voy a decir pero es mi impresion o el circuito no tiene switch de encendido y apagado?


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Dic 12, 2010)

Para nada puedes preguntar que para eso esta el foro si llegas a encontrar saturacion o distorcion que lo dudo en verdad puedes colocar resistencias a la salida del pre para atenuar la señal, puedes ir subiendo el valor hasta encontrar el requerido, seria mejor usar un potenciometro para tal caso; el switch de encendido asi como algun led que indique el funcionamiento del circuito son opcionales y puedes agregarlos o no en el diseño, no necesariamente tienen que venir en el diagrama para agregarlos, esta en consideracion tuya ponerlos o no saludos desde Mexico


----------



## josehf34 (Dic 12, 2010)

Somacruz dijo:


> Para nada puedes preguntar que para eso esta el foro si llegas a encontrar saturacion o distorcion que lo dudo en verdad puedes colocar resistencias a la salida del pre para atenuar la señal, puedes ir subiendo el valor hasta encontrar el requerido, seria mejor usar un potenciometro para tal caso; el switch de encendido asi como algun led que indique el funcionamiento del circuito son opcionales y puedes agregarlos o no en el diseño, no necesariamente tienen que venir en el diagrama para agregarlos, esta en consideracion tuya ponerlos o no saludos desde Mexico



Pues me dejas algo preocupado respecto al tema de la distorcion.

Respecto al switch: se me ocurre usar uno  en la entrada de la señal al circuito con el cual dependiendo de la posicion envie la señal de audio al circuito de loudness o envie directamente la señal a la etapa amplificadora pero tengo 2 problemas, no recuerdo el nombre de estos switch de 2 posicion es con 1 entrada y 2 salidas  y el segundo se presenta cuando hago una especie de diagrama

Como podras ver en mi obra de arte en el adjunto  intento explicar mas o menos mi idea del switch pero me encuentro con que en la entrada del amplificador existiria una especie de retorno al circuito de loudness debido a esa interconexion que se puede observar

Que podria hacer para evitar ese retorno? o no deberia preocuparme por el?


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Dic 12, 2010)

Mmm esta mal conectado necesitas una llave de 2 polos 2 posiciones para hacer el cambio que requieres solo asi podras conmutar los cambios saludos


----------



## josehf34 (Dic 12, 2010)

Somacruz dijo:


> Mmm esta mal conectado necesitas una llave de 2 polos 2 posiciones para hacer el cambio que requieres solo asi podras conmutar los cambios saludos



Bueno logre encontrar a lo que me referia?







pero ahora que lo pienso bien, esta llave no iria mejor en la salida del circuito de loudness en vez de en la entrada?


----------



## Dano (Dic 12, 2010)

josehf34 dijo:


> Bueno logre encontrar a lo que me referia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Infórmate sobre True Bypass


----------



## josehf34 (Dic 12, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Infórmate sobre True Bypass



he estado buscando y solo encuentro informacion de true bypass relacionada con pedales de guitarra y sinceramente no he logrado entender a que podria aplicar esos principios a un circuito loudness para el amplificador


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Dic 12, 2010)

A lo que pienso que Dano se referia era a la aplicacion de los principios que utilizan los pedales para guitarra pues hacen uso de un dpdt swicht para conmutar los cambios en este caso los efectos de distorsion los cuales si ves en los esquemas de internet puedes ver como con un simple cambio aplica los efectos en su salida puedes hacer lo mismo pero en este caso aplicarias el loudness que me corrija Dano si me equivoco 

Mmm tengo un esquema para que veas como puedes conmutar los cambios pero por el momento me encuentro en el trabajo en cuanto regrese te lo paso saludos


----------



## Dano (Dic 12, 2010)

Somacruz dijo:


> A lo que pienso que Dano se referia era a la aplicacion de los principios que utilizan los pedales para guitarra pues hacen uso de un dpdt swicht para conmutar los cambios en este caso los efectos de distorsion los cuales si ves en los esquemas de internet puedes ver como con un simple cambio aplica los efectos en su salida puedes hacer lo mismo pero en este caso aplicarias el loudness que me corrija Dano si me equivoco
> 
> Mmm tengo un esquema para que veas como puedes conmutar los cambios pero por el momento me encuentro en el trabajo en cuanto regrese te lo paso saludos



Exacto el true bypass lo que hace es interponer el efecto en la linea o quitarlo completamente, no tiene mucha ciencia su funcionamiento...


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Dic 13, 2010)

Aqui esta lo prometido perdon por el tiempo pero el trabajo me absorve bastante aqui de paso aprovecho para pasarte otro diseño que me encontre y el ultimo es el ejemplo en como puedes conmutar el control espero que te sirva saludos

 PD: Perdon por la calidad pero son de unos escaners que tenia hace tiempo saludos


----------



## angel36 (Dic 13, 2010)

josehf34 dijo:


> .............
> Pues yo busco un preamplificador con control de tono y balance pero me gustaria encontrar uno que tambien tuviese loudness asi que me gustaria que me ayudaran con esto y con lo siguiente que voy a plantear.
> 
> A un pre de estos seria posible agregarle el control loudness o este va en una etapa diferente?



en este post esta lo que buscas pre con control de tonos y mas

y tiene lo que buscas todo en uno...

saludos


----------



## josehf34 (Dic 13, 2010)

angel36 dijo:


> en este post esta lo que buscas pre con control de tonos y mas
> 
> y tiene lo que buscas todo en uno...
> 
> saludos



pues sencillamente Genial!

Me gusta ese pre pero tengo unas dudas, estuve viendo el diagrama del circuito y no se si es mi impresion pero ¿el circuito del loudness siempre va activado? lo digo porque al inicio del circuito veo los switches respectivos pero no alcanzo a leer bien lo que esta escrito entonces no estoy seguro si alguno de esos es el del loudness

y otra cosita: se supone que es un pre estereo pero en la entrada solo alcanzo a ver 1 marcada como In AUX (no especifica de que balance, L o R) y en la salida veo 1 respectiva salida y otra marcada como "al otro canal" asi que no he logrado descifrar cual salida es la de cual canal y cual es la entrada de cual canal 

Por cierto: con que voltajes trabaja ese pre? en el diagrama aparentemente no estan marcados


----------



## angel36 (Dic 13, 2010)

bueno primero que nada.........las preguntas a respecto hacelas en el post del pre en cuestion.
.........
segundo presta mucha atención ya que de el primer pre se derivan varias modificaciones incluidas las quita del control de loudness

fijate que dice 

gnd-r-l

masa-canal izq-canal der

trabaja con 15+-


----------

